# Typical yanks....



## B.P.R

I mean to cause no offence here...

And i know this is a predominantly american site...

But from the americans i have worked worth.. this is true  ...


----------



## ghost0311/8541

they would just send in Marines to move it to be right.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...after first clearing the way with UAVs...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This old joke has been around for decades and features various ship Captains as too stupid to know where they are.

This forum is not the place for attacking other nationalities or groups. Be careful where this joke leads.


----------



## B.P.R

Attacking other nationalities or groups? ...

Its a light hearted joke henreth....


----------



## Imperial

pfft . . . just nuke the lighthouse.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

B.P.R said:


> Attacking other nationalities or groups? ...
> 
> Its a light hearted joke henreth....


A light-hearted joke? Yet you title it "Typical Yanks" and then state that the Americans you have worked with are like the ship's Captain, i.e. arrogant and don't know where they are.

The other thing we don't do here is screw around with other members' names without their approval.


----------



## B.P.R

Henry in Panama said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking other nationalities or groups? ...
> Its a light hearted joke henreth....
> 
> 
> 
> A light-hearted joke? Yet you title it "Typical Yanks" and then state that the Americans you have worked with are like the ship's Captain, i.e. arrogant and don't know where they are.
> 
> The other thing we don't do here is screw around with other members' names without their approval.
Click to expand...

Your an idiot you are.

'Another thing we dont do here'...

Sense of humour... gifting slingshots....

Anything else to add to the list? ...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I'm with the nuclear option...


----------



## B.P.R

Tentacle Toast said:


> I'm with the nuclear option...


Pointless joking with the humour police on the prowl!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

B.P.R said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking other nationalities or groups? ...
> Its a light hearted joke henreth....
> 
> 
> 
> A light-hearted joke? Yet you title it "Typical Yanks" and then state that the Americans you have worked with are like the ship's Captain, i.e. arrogant and don't know where they are.
> 
> The other thing we don't do here is screw around with other members' names without their approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your an idiot you are.
> 
> 'Another thing we dont do here'...
> 
> Sense of humour... gifting slingshots....
> 
> Anything else to add to the list? ...
Click to expand...

Yes, there is. Name calling. Don't do it again.


----------



## treefork

During WW II a German fighter pilot was shot down over England and he was captured by the British. He was hurt pretty bad, so the British doctor amputated his left arm. He requested that they drop his arm over his base in Germany. So the British did.

The next week they amputated his other arm and he asked the same thing. The British complied.

The next week they amputated one of his legs, and he again asked for them to drop it over his base in Germany. The British doctor replied, "Sorry Sir, we will do this no more!"

The pilot asked why not, and the British answered, "We think you trying to escape!!!


----------



## B.P.R

Brits are sick of Americans thinking were all MI6 agents who live in castles. We (most of us) drink a lot of tea just like you Americans get your guns out when you hear the word "oil"...


----------



## Hrawk

B.P.R said:


> Brits are sick of Americans thinking were all MI6 agents who live in castles.


You mean to say this is not true ?

Then again, you can't believe everything you read on the Interwebz.


----------



## treefork

B.P.R said:


> Brits are sick of Americans thinking were all MI6 agents who live in castles. We (most of us) drink a lot of tea just like you Americans get your guns out when you hear the word "oil"...


Its called tooth paste and dental care. Check it out. lol :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## B.P.R

Youll have warning points soon treefork.....


----------



## Tentacle Toast

treefork said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are sick of Americans thinking were all MI6 agents who live in castles. We (most of us) drink a lot of tea just like you Americans get your guns out when you hear the word "oil"...
> 
> 
> 
> Its called tooth paste and dental care. Check it out. lol :rofl: :rofl:
Click to expand...

LoL...Ouch!!!


----------



## Y+shooter

Well how about the Americans on here its stupid to start this stuff. I thought it was kind of funny but on the slingshot forum...


----------



## Stone

Henry in Panama said:


> This old joke has been around for decades and features various ship Captains as too stupid to know where they are.
> 
> This forum is not the place for attacking other nationalities or groups. Be careful where this joke leads.


and, whatever the nationalities , it was funny :rofl:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Elder said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> This old joke has been around for decades and features various ship Captains as too stupid to know where they are.
> 
> This forum is not the place for attacking other nationalities or groups. Be careful where this joke leads.
> 
> 
> 
> and, whatever the nationalities , it was funny :rofl:
Click to expand...

Yes, the joke was medium funny, but I've heard it about 50 times, so it's kinda lost its punch for me. The joke is not what I took exception to, though. It was the insinuation that most Yanks are egotistical and stupid.


----------



## B.P.R

I dont know what your talking about henry.....

My insinuation was that from MY EXPERIENCE... of americans i have worked with the ' We have big guns... big bombs... shed loads of ammo....and we are not afraid to use it' .... is certainly true...

I dont know where you got that i was attacking other nationalities or groups for that matter....

Youve just taken what you want from the joke... and twisted it...

And YSHOOTER... what type of place would it be if you couldnt laugh at yourself? ...

Treefork made a joke about the british.... im not gonna start throwing my toys out of the pram whinging about stereotypes or nationality attacks...

Its humour...

Think some take this place a little to serious sometimes....


----------



## Henry the Hermit

B.P.R said:


> I dont know what your talking about henry.....


Yeah, I kinda got that. Nevertheless, you will not be allowed to call people, including me, names.

As for the other nonsense, I stated a personal opinion, and advised everyone concerned to be careful where the thread went. So far, the thread has stayed within bounds. Now, I have nothing further to say on this subject. I'd greatly appreciate if you would get back to the Forum and stop trying to start a fight with me. I will not fight with you.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 49190


The pride of the British


----------



## treefork

View attachment 49269


----------



## Tentacle Toast




----------



## Henry the Hermit

Can we please just let this topic die?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not yet...there's still some life left in it  3, maybe 4 more posts tops...


----------



## treefork

View attachment 49275


----------



## treefork

View attachment 49276


Another Brit. taking a little nap.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 49277


----------



## Tentacle Toast




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...those are the most badass shoes I've ever seen in my life...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

H<ll, I'd even sport the heels...


----------



## treefork

Hot Women of the UK

View attachment 49285


View attachment 49286


View attachment 49287


----------



## treefork

:rofl:


----------



## Imperial




----------



## treefork

Makes me proud to be an American!


----------



## jackate

The guy in the lighthouse missed a good opportunity he should of said "I am not budging from my location do what you like - fire away" and hung up!! I love my country, I have no other.. All my family is here.

But given the weakness or our Democracy we are currently having, and inept government, I am not insulted. I am not a "D" Or "R" so I share no blame for our idiots in office. I am for starting over and bringing back real Democracy just as the founding fathers had written it.

"Our governments subversion of the Constitution and people rights given to us by the forefathers no matter for what reason is a heinous act far exceeding any act or terror"

LIVE FREE OR DIE


----------



## jackate

Also if it was not for the yanks and hitler's amphetamine habit which messed with his cognitive function leading him to taking on Russia, instead of easily taking all of Europe, England would have to been saved by the yanks. There was no way England could hold off the full force of the German as the Russians did losing 28 million people, and that was with mother natures help of their terrible winters.


----------



## Cjw

Europe as a tendency to forget how many Americans died to liberate it from Hitler and his war machine. But that's just old history all forgotten. Now they just like to bash the US when ever they can.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

T'was no bashing, friend...just some of that "highly offensive" dark humour. I'm as American as French fries; nothing here with which to take offense. Besides, we're WELL past those 3 or 4 posts...LoL


----------



## Imperial

Tentacle Toast said:


> . I'm as American as French fries;


:ahem: FREEDOM fries . . . <_<


----------



## Imperial

besides, thanks to king george, the greatest gift england ever gave to the world was- America.


----------



## jackate

Imperial said:


> besides, thanks to king george, the greatest gift england ever gave to the world was- America.


True, but it looks like the monarchy is back..if you can follow that?


----------



## Imperial

jackate said:


> True, but it looks like the monarchy is back..if you can follow that?


i will never follow a royal, i've chosen to follow freedom .


----------



## jackate

I was trying to say it seems like these days in the U.S. things are very similar to the days of absolute monarchies where only family members ruled! Something which I believe was a priority our founding fathers tried to stop buy getting rid of kings which everyone agreed with. Now it seems they did not succeed as we are only given a small group to vote for and it seems like we are getting sons, wives, and who knows who else in the future. IMO that seems strange with a population on 313 million people. Perhaps I am missing something, maybe it just a coincidence and I know nothing at all.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You've got it pretty close...dynasties seem to be the trend among the ruling class here. Power is concentrated between a very very few individuals who are closer behind the scenes than they seem to be when the lights are bright.


----------



## B.P.R




----------



## B.P.R

Guns first... think second  ...


----------



## Hrawk

Someone has a lot of sand in his vag1na.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

B.P.R said:


> Guns first... think second  ...


If you think first your already dead.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...& let's be honest with ourselves; if your lands were overnight more agreeable to an armed citizenry, you think the rates of ownership would remain what they are today? C'mon...you guys would like shooting shit with toys from your basement armorys as much as we do .


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...you just might look a lil' classier doin' it than this guy, LoL!


----------



## B.P.R

If SOMEBODY wouldnt keep deleting my posts FFS.


----------



## quarterinmynose




----------



## B.P.R




----------



## youcanthide

Crack on lads


----------



## Cjw

I think certain people are jealous because their countries have taken away their right to defend themselves . Look up how many at home invasion robberies there are in England. You don't have that in the US because crooks don't know if you have a gun or not. But I guess that's why we're citizens of the US and not its Subjects.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Okay, well I had my fun here...this is Tentacle Toast, signing off...


----------



## Cjw

I'm glad I can buy any type of slingshot or airgun I want without the goverment telling me how many feet per second im allowed to own in an airgun. That's real freedom. I guess in Great Britain their afraid If you own wrist braced or airguns that shoot over 600 FPS your going to over throw the goverment and military.


----------



## youcanthide

Cjw said:


> I'm glad I can buy any type of slingshot or airgun I want without the goverment telling me how many feet per second im allowed to own in an airgun. That's real freedom. I guess in Great Britain their afraid If you own wrist braced or airguns that shoot over 600 FPS your going to over throw the goverment and military.


Well you might be glad but im happy with our gun laws, knowing not just any idiot can go and get an extremely dangerous weapon and use it wrongly, eg school massacres, give me peace of mind. We only need a sub 12ft pound air rifle for small game, if you do require bigger for whatever reason then all you have to do is apply for one. If you can prove its use you get it, at least its not going to be used for other purposes that what it is inteded for. Just my thoughts


----------



## treefork

youcanthide said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I can buy any type of slingshot or airgun I want without the goverment telling me how many feet per second im allowed to own in an airgun. That's real freedom. I guess in Great Britain their afraid If you own wrist braced or airguns that shoot over 600 FPS your going to over throw the goverment and military.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you might be glad but im happy with our gun laws, knowing not just any idiot can go and get an extremely dangerous weapon and use it wrongly, eg school massacres, give me peace of mind. We only need a sub 12ft pound air rifle for small game, if you do require bigger for whatever reason then all you have to do is apply for one. If you can prove its use you get it, at least its not going to be used for other purposes that what it is inteded for. Just my thoughts
Click to expand...

 :rofl:


----------



## Cjw

Hey whatever floats your boat. I just know if someone invades my home with bad intentions I can defend my family and not depend on the criminals mercy. But that's your choice.


----------



## B.P.R

Cjw said:


> Hey whatever floats your boat. I just know if someone invades my home with bad intentions I can defend my family and not depend on the criminals mercy. But that's your choice.


Kill an intruder in britain... and your likely to go down for it...

And if he happens to be muslim....

Youd be a racist....


----------



## treefork

.


----------



## treefork

I apologize for any comments they may have been perceived offensively. Such topics can get out of hand and peoples feelings can be hurt. Not my intent. Lets get back to what we love. Were all brothers in slingshots. We can't control the rest of the world

Peace and love my friends. Lets do some shooting ,building and sharing brothers.

Treefork out.


----------



## youcanthide

Cjw said:


> Hey whatever floats your boat. I just know if someone invades my home with bad intentions I can defend my family and not depend on the criminals mercy. But that's your choice.


Fair enough mate, way i see it your not the only one that could have a gun. Im in no way anti-gun but theres no hiding the fact they MAY make situations 10x worse


----------



## youcanthide

treefork said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I can buy any type of slingshot or airgun I want without the goverment telling me how many feet per second im allowed to own in an airgun. That's real freedom. I guess in Great Britain their afraid If you own wrist braced or airguns that shoot over 600 FPS your going to over throw the goverment and military.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you might be glad but im happy with our gun laws, knowing not just any idiot can go and get an extremely dangerous weapon and use it wrongly, eg school massacres, give me peace of mind. We only need a sub 12ft pound air rifle for small game, if you do require bigger for whatever reason then all you have to do is apply for one. If you can prove its use you get it, at least its not going to be used for other purposes that what it is inteded for. Just my thoughts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
Click to expand...

Glad you find * my views *amusing


----------



## B.P.R

Seems to be getting a bit too sensitive.... and serious now...


----------



## Cjw

Did you know that the CDC did a study on the use of guns on the request of the administration and found that guns are used at least 500,000 times a year in self defense most times never even being fired. Just the sight of the gun was enough to scare the perpetrators off. Make you think doesn't it.


----------



## youcanthide

Cjw said:


> Did you know that the CDC did a study on the use of guns on the request of the administration and found that guns are used at least 500,000 times a year in self defense most times never even being fired. Just the sight of the gun was enough to scare the perpetrators off. Make you think doesn't it.


Certainly does mate


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

This says it all. Sorry about the language but hey it s funny.


----------



## Cjw

Lets see when Europe is in military trouble again who they cry to for help it will be those darn gun tootin yanks again. To save their butts. Also I have a World war 2 French rifle for sale never fired only dropped once.????


----------



## Cjw

I've got an Italian friend and his dad jokes that in the War their tanks had 3 gears 1 forward and 2 in reverse.


----------



## B.P.R

Cjw said:


> Lets see when Europe is in military trouble again who they cry to for help it will be those darn gun tootin yanks again. To save their butts. Also I have a World war 2 French rifle for sale never fired only dropped once.


**YAAAWWNNNN**


----------



## Cjw

Think ill go to the indoor shooting range and shoot one of the many firearms I'm allowed to own and shoot when ever I want. And not just look at them at a museum or on tv. CHEERS.


----------



## Cjw

Your happy in your world I'm happy in mine. ????


----------



## Cjw

Done


----------



## VWscooby

.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

VWscooby said:


> .


Why did you edit it? Us typical Americans likes that!


----------



## VWscooby

.


----------



## youcanthide

Cjw said:


> Think ill go to the indoor shooting range and shoot one of the many firearms I'm allowed to own and shoot when ever I want. And not just look at them at a museum or on tv. CHEERS.


nice to know, enjoy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I have never had an issue with a mod. I guess if your cool and play by the rulz you will have no issues? Kinda like don't speed if you do not want to sit waiting for a ticket for a half hour. Mods and cops suck when your doing somthing wrong.


----------



## B.P.R

Cjw said:


> Think ill go to the indoor shooting range and shoot one of the many firearms I'm allowed to own and shoot when ever I want. And not just look at them at a museum or on tv. CHEERS.


IMAGINE putting a picture up of your shooting range membership...

Boasting about it...

Now that... is sad.


----------



## B.P.R

AMERICA...

"We will give you an annaul membership.... for life"


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...cops always suck, but that's besides the point...

I HATE it when mods turn out to be right, & in this case "Panama Red" was right; this thread should have died. I'm sorry I perpetuated its continuance. I should have realized that this was going to happen based on passed experience, but I REALLY thought that this one could have been different. We've all been friends here, & there's no reason for bad jokes (that no one here originally penned, by the way) to ruin that. Some of this has a high potential for spillover...


----------



## B.P.R

US SOLDIER BRO...KNOW WHO YOUR TALKING TO...

Gotta laugh...


----------



## B.P.R

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...cops always suck, but that's besides the point...
> I HATE it when mods turn out to be right, & in this case "Panama Red" was right; this thread should have died. I'm sorry I perpetuated its continuance. I should have realized that this was going to happen based on passed experience, but I REALLY thought that this one could have been different. We've all been friends here, & there's no reason for bad jokes (that no one here originally penned, by the way) to ruin that. Some of this has a high potential for spillover...


The original 'you rip me... i rip you'... was good...

Who can ever be offended by pictures of stereotypes... americans using escalators as exercise to get into the gym... brits as smack addicts with their teeth on shoes...

Gotta love it! ...

But why did the politics/gun laws/ im better than you start?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Who knows, but it's time to let it die before there's damage beyond this nonsense. I love "throwing mud"...at my friends...& love it when...my friends...throw it back at me, but now stones are being lobbed. It's gone too far...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I agree with tentacle let it die.


----------



## Imperial

Tentacle Toast said:


> Who knows, but it's time to let it die before there's damage beyond this nonsense. I love "throwing mud"...at my friends...& love it when...my friends...throw it back at me, but now stones are being lobbed. It's gone too far...


but at least we now know who can take a lil ribbing and who gets serious . in time it will die on its own .


----------

